# Testing this squinter until it becomes something



## wrapunzel

Yesterday evening I had the faintest line and I have ZERO chill so I tested 12 hours later and then another 4 hrs after that lol. This is my latest, finally pinkish? Hopefully I can hold out on taking another until tomorrow


----------



## Classic Girl

Ooooo! More!


----------



## NightFlower

Congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## wrapunzel

FMU just out of time range. I think this is the fastest I’ve ever had a line progress


----------



## Spacey

Congrats!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## wrapunzel

This AM


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great line!


----------



## josephine3

Wow great bfp lines!!


----------



## MrsKatie

Beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## MrsT116

Congratulations :bfp:


----------



## wrapunzel

Progressing quickly for me!


----------



## tdog

Yey loving the lines so beautiful xx


----------



## happyface82

Amazing lines. Congratulations!!!


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats!!


----------



## wrapunzel

Does this progression look normal? Or unusually fast? I feel so bloated and tender!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks perfect :)


----------



## tdog

That progression is perfect xx


----------



## Classic Girl

Maybe it’s Twinkies!


----------



## MrsKatie

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Spacey

Congrats!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations hon. Maybe twins? how do u feel about being pregnant again?


----------

